# Cross breeding corns?



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi I've been doing a bit of reading on people cross breeding there corns with other snakes like rat and king snakes. What are people views on this?
I have a male 4 1/2 ft albino kingsnake im considering trying to breed later on with a female amel. This project might not happen yet and if does wont for alone time as i have no adult corns yet and will have to make sure they are both the same size. I also understand kings eat other snakes so they would need introducing for small periods of time and watched at all times. like i said this project may never happen and if does would not happen for along time yet. what would the hatchlings be if you cross a albino king with a amel.


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

Personally I don't see the point, I haven't yet seen a hybrid corn that looks as good or any better than a pure corn. However I have nothing against the practice, as long as the offspring are sold correctly identified.


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

thanks for the reply i also agree that i havent seen a better looking one than a pure yet. This is mainly banter and may never happen just woundering peoples views on cross breeding and what im likely to get from the hatchlings as both snakes are good lookers.


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Personally I'm not a fan of cross species matings. Can't see the point.


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for the reply all views are welcome, I have nothing against cross breading aslong as everything is taken into consideration and the right research is done on both species first before hand.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

As above, I don't see the point personally.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Finch said:


> I have a male 4 1/2 ft albino kingsnake im considering trying to breed later on with a female amel.


I personally wouldn't do it that way around - you'd want a six-foot female corn to do it with, because she will want to be *significantly* bigger than he is. Kingsnake males often bite their mates in the process, and if she panics, he may make the "switch" to thinking she's food.

From what I understand, it's usually done that you use a smallish female king and a larger male corn if you're going to do that - because that's LESS likely to wind up as a feeding mistake.



> what would the hatchlings be if you cross a albino king with a amel.


If it's an albino Cali king, you'd get Amel "Jungle" hybrids.


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> I personally wouldn't do it that way around - you'd want a six-foot female corn to do it with, because she will want to be *significantly* bigger than he is. Kingsnake males often bite their mates in the process, and if she panics, he may make the "switch" to thinking she's food.
> 
> From what I understand, it's usually done that you use a smallish female king and a larger male corn if you're going to do that - because that's LESS likely to wind up as a feeding mistake.
> 
> ...


It is a albino cali king thanks ssthiso al take that into consideration then, this may never happen though was just woundering as i think the hatchlings of the two would be stunning. I wouldn't do anything without doing the right amount of research first though thanks for the advise: victory:


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

while were talking about hybrids something has been annoying me for years please note i do not intend on doing this but if you to pair up say a 5ft corn and a royal just at breeding age would they mate or would the royal see the corn as food? just a mad thing at the back of my head thats been annoying me: victory:


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

The royal would not see the corn as food but almost certainly would not mate with it either.

I don't see any point in crossing species or subspecies either. I have nothing against the practice as long as the babies are euthanized instead of sold.


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

where did royal come into it? I thought it was a King with a Corn?


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

This may or may not be of interest to you...

The start of a long snake project - Forums | MacLife


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

bladeblaster said:


> where did royal come into it? I thought it was a King with a Corn?


yes it was but while we were on the subject of hybrids thought i would ask one of my own, i do apologise if i strayed a bit off the op: victory:


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

paulh said:


> The royal would not see the corn as food but almost certainly would not mate with it either.
> 
> I don't see any point in crossing species or subspecies either. I have nothing against the practice as long as the babies are euthanized instead of sold.


cheers m8 dont have any intention of ever attempting it just something i wasn't sure about. dnt particularly like hybrids though one or two are stunning: victory:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Personally i only like the 50/50 hybrids of any snake hybrid.Coz if they are capable of having offspring they usually breed true to there self.So Jungle corn(50/50) X Jungle corn(50/50) = Jungle corn(50/50) the offspring of these hybrids look like each other and the parents.When you start going (75%corn/25%cali) they pretty much look like corns so no point.And when you go (25%corn/75%cali) they look pretty much like cali kings so no point.But 50%corn/50%cali has a look of it's own.Hybrids are only a problem real if you live some where that either speices used live.Like feral Jungle corn in floria(USA) would not be good for wild Corn snakes.And same goses for California(USA) area and Cali kings.As they would pollut the wild stocks gene pool.


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Not a fan of the corn king hybrids personally. And wasnt a fan of any hybrids until I saw the corn milk crosses. But agree if you are going to try it at all then make sure the corn is a lot bigger than that king.



Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> This may or may not be of interest to you...
> 
> The start of a long snake project - Forums | MacLife


Just been having a read of this and that is a long but interesting project, would be really interesting if the mbk's do have a pattern underneath.


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

Danny_mcr said:


> yes it was but while we were on the subject of hybrids thought i would ask one of my own, i do apologise if i strayed a bit off the op: victory:


ah sorry I had missed your post, just thought 'Eh where did royal come from' :lol2:


----------



## Estranged (Feb 14, 2005)

I was never a fan of Hybrids (the idea of it, or the outcome) until i saw this little fella in my local Rep Shop as a hatchling. 

The Milk colouring with the Corn chequered belly looks beautiful. The two white dots on the top of his head are also one of the things that caught my eye. 

My apologise for the poor quality of the photo's but he's a bit of a handfull lol!



















I will also add that i have no intention of breeding him.


----------

